
Ask HN: Do we need a new gossip site? - goldfishcaura
Well, I don&#x27;t mean the likes of Gawker. I mean, a real genuine site for techies to share inside stories anonymously.<p>Not everyone can afford to put his&#x2F;her career on the line the way Antonio Garcia Martinez did with his Chaos Monkeys revelations. And while many have one or two major stories to tell, they won&#x27;t bother putting them all in chronological order by way of Dan Lyons in Disrupted.<p>Would not it be powerful to tell on wrongful management practices and whatnot anonymously using our own words?
======
tarr11
Like this? [https://us.teamblind.com/](https://us.teamblind.com/)

------
spcelzrd
This sounds like a subreddit

------
HellDunkel
I would tune in. Dan Lyons was highly entertaining.

